# VLC Goom Gibt es einen Rechner der das kann?



## BigBubby (8. August 2007)

Ich frage mich, ob es einen Rechner gibt, der beim VLC das Goom hinbekommt in 1280x1024 und einer Wiederholungsrate von 6 ohne das nach wenigen Sekunden die Visualisierung stehen bleibt? Meiner schaft 864x648 bei 2.

Was schafft ihr?

Für die es nicht kennen: Goom ist eine Visualisierung für Audidatein bzw Audiospuren im VLC (Video Lan Client). Einstellen kann man es unter Einstellungen>Audio>Visualisierung>Goom.

MfG BigBubby


----------



## psychotex (29. August 2007)

also mein AMD 64 X2 6000+ mit 2GB ram und ner 8800GTS OC packt das locker, keine probleme, läuft flüssig auf nem 19zoller mit 1280x1024


----------



## INU-ID (30. August 2007)

BigBubby am 08.08.2007 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, ob es einen Rechner gibt, der beim VLC das Goom hinbekommt in 1280x1024 und einer Wiederholungsrate von 6 ohne das nach wenigen Sekunden die Visualisierung stehen bleibt? Meiner schaft 864x648 bei 2.
> 
> Was schafft ihr?
> 
> ...


 KA wie ich die Wiederholungsrate einstelle, aber wenn ich Goom aktiviere kann ich jede Auflösung nutzen. Auf meinem Sockel 939 X2 4400+ in 1280x960 liegt die CPU-Auslastung bei ca. 5%.


----------

